
A Quick Guide for Developing Effective Bioinformatics Programming Skills - MaysonL
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2791169/
======
palexander
I recently landed in bioinformatics coming from a semi-related semantic web
project (coincidently at Stanford, in BMIR). It's one of the few academic
research environments I've seen that actually use cutting-edge production
systems (prototypes aren't enough). It's a ton of fun and has direct
applicability to startups, especially areas that are working on huge datasets
and enormous graphs.

I work on BioPortal, here's a sampling of the technology we're using:

Ruby

Rails & jQuery (UI, REST client)

Java (Spring, Hibernate, Protege, Lexgrid REST service)

mySQL

VMWare

Python for some metrics calculations

For our next iteration, we're going to be looking at using document stores for
our ontologies, deploying a triple-store, and possibly some MapReduce for
processing some of our ontologies (which can currently take 2-3 weeks to get
through our entire workflow).

I'm happy to answer questions if people have them, or if you're interested in
getting into the field and want some advice just let me know.

~~~
marshallp
Why aren't you using appengine?

What exactly is the point of triple stores? they're always much slower than a
proper schema.

Do you use genetic programming in bioinformatics? if not, why not?

Is it possible to make profits in bioinformatics (ie. not be government
funded) ? Specifically, are there free datasets that you can "infer" new
information from using machine learning/genetic programming and sell this
information for big bucks?

------
Confusion
Interestingly, you could pretend the 'Bioinformatics' was not in the title and
it would still be an interesting article. Though perhaps somewhat redundant
for most folks here.

~~~
pgbovine
good point, it's really an introduction to 'how to get disciplined and
organized in your code hacking'

